# Whitall Tatum apothecary bottles



## woody (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a set of 15 whitall tatum apothecary bottles that came out of a basement of a drug store Tilton, NH.
 These date around 1880-1890, I believe.


----------



## woody (Feb 1, 2011)

As seen in Cecil Munseys bottle book.


----------



## woody (Feb 1, 2011)

Ground letters.


----------



## woody (Feb 1, 2011)

Some with contents.


----------



## woody (Feb 1, 2011)

.


----------



## woody (Feb 1, 2011)

.


----------



## woody (Feb 1, 2011)

.


----------



## georgeoj (Feb 1, 2011)

WOW! That is a very nice set of apothecarys and a great find.
 George[8D]


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 1, 2011)

The contents of that amber Silver Nitrate are worth a decent bit, since it is over 60% silver by weight. Are the crystals somewhat dense? 

 If you want to do an awesome experiment, and make yourself a pretty tree of presently valuable silver, dissolve that stuff, make a tree framework out of copper wire, immerse the copper in the AgNO3 solution, let it sit for a while and then you will have this:






 A silver tree! Who doesn't want one of these? [8D]

 Nice bottles, I would like to get a set of those and similar bottles for my (ideally oldschool) recreational laboratory.


----------



## woody (Feb 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Plumbata
> 
> The contents of that amber Silver Nitrate are worth a decent bit, since it is over 60% silver by weight. Are the crystals somewhat dense?
> 
> ...


 
 That particular jar is empty, Steve. []


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 1, 2011)

Aww, yeah I see now that it was just the bottles behind it which appeared to be larger crystals piled up. Fiddlesticks. [>:]

 So are any of those bottles poison containers? Even if clear, Cyanide and Arsenic bottles are worth a premium.


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice score, Woody!  Now you need a mortar n pestle and a microscope and you can open shop!


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice especially the colored ones.


----------



## woody (Feb 1, 2011)

No poisons. I think they were actually used to prepare medicine.
 I had the brass mortar and pestle that came with the bottles but my ex-wife ended up with it somehow.[]


----------



## glass man (Feb 1, 2011)

LOVE THE COBALT!! JAMIE


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 2, 2011)

> Nice score, Woody!  Now you need a mortar n pestle and a microscope and you can open shop!


Don't forget the soda fountain. I'd come up for that. The drug store when I was growing up still had one. Mr Ward would mix up any flavor we wanted.
 Nice get's woody!


----------



## beendiggin (Feb 2, 2011)

That's a nice set Woody.


----------

